# rotator cuff surgery



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I had rotator cuff surgery the Friday before Labor Day. I do feel your pain. You haven't started physical therapy yet. When you do, tell the person you are an archer and want additional exercises to work those muscles. PT is not fun but take it seriously. I still exercise today as I was taught. I intend on continuing as long as I am still shooting. 
Now in answer to your question, I turned my bow down from 62lbs to 50lbs and took a few shots middle of November and shot every 4th or 5th day after that. I increased my shooting each time. I started an indoor league first week of January but still at 52lbs. Let pain be your guide. I still have pain today but it is getting better. I've been told it will be a year before I am back to normal.
Good luck


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks. I'll need lots of luck. Not sure when I'm to start therapy. I guess I'll find out on Feb. 8th. Did you have to sleep in a chair? How long before you could sleep in bed?


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I had rthe repair done and it took over 6 months to get back to shooting. The rehab is a must and it does have pain with the rehab. I start back with a 20 lb kids bow and then moved up to a 35 lb recurve and then a 40 to 50 compound and now am shooting a 56 lbs bow tech bow. I now shoot all the events of 3D a d also shoot most days 50 to 60 arrows.

good luck and hope all goes well
Bill


----------



## 12pt (Dec 1, 2009)

I had Rotator Cuff Surgery about 2 years ago and it was 4 1/2 months before I shot a Bow, I bought a 40-50lb. Bow and turned it down to 40lbs. Get a light poundage bow and turn it down. Lots of Therapy and sleep in a recliner with a pillow. Those rubber bands will help you get ready for pulling back a Bow.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Had that surgery twice on the right, once and the left.

You really need to go through rehab....in about 4 months I was able to pull a bow, albeit about 35 lbs.
I eventually worked my wak back up to my normal 55-58 lbs.

And yes, I slept a lot in the recliner.
Everything you're going through is normal.
Look to borrow a lower poundage boe, or perhasps invest in another set of lower poundage limbs for your bow.
I did the borrowing thing, but in the end did purchase it only because it turned out to be such a great indoor target bow.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

I went to physical therapy the day after I had my surgery. Went for 9 weeks and also did some exercises at home. Used a band a lot while I was home like I was drawing my bow. Went and bought a 60lb bow so I could go turkey hunting and I was able to kill one with it. I worked hard to be ready for season.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

One more thing.....
unfortunately pain goes with the territory.

You will be a hurtin' unit.....that's normal.
But we all have been through it and you too will survive even on days you don't think you will. Hang in there.

In my vast surgical experiences, and there have been many, chocolate will ease even the greatest pain....so have plenty of Hersheys Kisses on hand!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm not a rotator cuff surgery "survivor" but I am an RN working in orthopedics/rehab.
Premedicate yourself about an hour before you do PT.
Not going to take all pain away, but will make the experience more bearable.
There's no sugar coating it.. Rotator cuff is one of the more painful of surgeries and an absolute P.I.A to rehab from. Just be patient and compliant with the rehab.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your responses. Went to the doctor yesterday. I have to wear the sling for 2 more weeks and am starting therapy this Friday. Passive range of motion first for 2 weeks then active range of motion. The doctor said he repaired the tendon, removed a bone spur and some arthritis. I am able to sleep in bed now but not really getting a good nights sleep yet. Still wake up in some pain.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

ttt......just so i can keep up with this thread.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Brian811 said:


> I went to physical therapy the day after I had my surgery. Went for 9 weeks and also did some exercises at home. Used a band a lot while I was home like I was drawing my bow. Went and bought a 60lb bow so I could go turkey hunting and I was able to kill one with it. I worked hard to be ready for season.


I went for my first therapy visit Friday. I told my therapist that I really need to be able to shoot my bow by the end of summer and he said he would do his best to get me ready by then. I'm going to do everything he says and also listen to my doctor.


----------



## DOGWOOD (Mar 3, 2003)

I had open Rot cuff surgery and bone spurr removal and it was one of the most painful things I ever experienced. Mine was March 2011. Went throught the immobilizer period, then the sling and finally started Occ. Therapy in June. Sleeping was the worst for me since I am a side sleeper at that is the same side my surgery was on. I slept in the recliner for weeks and then set up a fold away bed in the living room. This bed was easier to stack things under the matress to keep my head raised at night. I did 3 days a week of Occ therapy from June
until the week before Christmas. I only messed with my sons bow (cranked down to 35 ) around August or September. I opted not to try to hunt this past year fearing reinjury. One thing that helped me with range of motion was a Dynasplint. My therapist got me hooked up with one and helped at home along with my home exercises. I still have a diifcult time raising my arm straight vertical above my head but I guess I can deal with it. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

See, now I have a hard time with that. How old approx are you ladies? And is this the first and only injury you ever had to the shoulder? Mine are full of spurs, arthritis, and torn ligaments, (I will have my first mri on them as soon as my dr. finds one to take my insurance and do it, until now, they deny me, and cancel my appointments!) I cannot take 3, 4, 6 or twelve months without working physically and using my shoulders, unless I want to join the foreclosure craze. My shoulders have beenan issue for over 20 yrs. Frozen shoulders, injections, etc. Never improved. When I work hard, they can get bad, hard to sleep. I could never paint/work over my head as long as I can remember. Only recently my draw poundage is dropping. I went from 53# on my ss three yrs ago, to like 39-43 now. Summer/warmer weather is alot better. The winter in a cold treestand is worse. But a year recovery?? Are you better than ever after that? or back to what you were? If I went a year without working, I would have to go live with Obama.


----------



## reef55gal (Feb 21, 2007)

doegirl said:


> I'm not a rotator cuff surgery "survivor" but I am an RN working in orthopedics/rehab.
> Premedicate yourself about an hour before you do PT.
> Not going to take all pain away, but will make the experience more bearable.
> There's no sugar coating it.. Rotator cuff is one of the more painful of surgeries and an absolute P.I.A to rehab from. Just be patient and compliant with the rehab.


I thought you were going for a career change in New York?

Reef


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

It has been a month since the surgery, Jan. 26, 2012. My therapist said I have good range of motion for where I am in the recovery process. I started with passive range of motion and am now doing active assisted range of motion exercises. He just started me with a 1 pound weight on a few of the exercises. My arm is very weak and it is very stiff. I have to use an ice pack every night before going to bed but I have been able to sleep in bed. I really don't get a full nights sleep because of the pain. It is very hard to get comfortable.


----------



## mx482 (Nov 4, 2003)

jpust said:


> It has been a month since the surgery, Jan. 26, 2012. My therapist said I have good range of motion for where I am in the recovery process. I started with passive range of motion and am now doing active assisted range of motion exercises. He just started me with a 1 pound weight on a few of the exercises. My arm is very weak and it is very stiff. I have to use an ice pack every night before going to bed but I have been able to sleep in bed. I really don't get a full nights sleep because of the pain. It is very hard to get comfortable.


Ice is a big help. 

Try tucking a pillow under your injured wing and lay on the side of your non-injured wing. Your injured shoulder rests on the pillow next to you while you are on your side. Does that make sense?

I do this every night and it really helps. Keeps you injured shoulder from moving/slouching while sleeping. 
This was suggested to me by my physical therapist. Can't believe I didn't think of this myself. So easy and so helpful.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

mx482 said:


> Ice is a big help.
> 
> Try tucking a pillow under your injured wing and lay on the side of your non-injured wing. Your injured shoulder rests on the pillow next to you while you are on your side. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had surgery recently. I have been using the pillow. It does help. Things seem to be getting better gradually.


----------



## mx482 (Nov 4, 2003)

No, I haven't had surgery, I've just been through everything but surgery. I'm doing rehab and frankly will probably continue the rest of my life to keep things nice and strong. It is tedious but I can really feel the changes in strength. Get some small dumbells (1,2,5) and learn all you can about the different rotator cuff exercises. Exercise tubing is also a must. Good luck. Don't get discouraged, your body is amazing.


----------

